# Anyone tried Gran Habano Azteca Fuerte?



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I got an email that CBid is doing a special on bundles of torps. I hadn't seen or heard of them before I got the email, so I'm guessing they're new? I see on CI that they also have robustos. I'm thinking of picking up a bundle with my next order. They're priced like the Vintage 2002's, and if they're anywhere near as good as the 02's, we've got another great budget stick to add to the rotation.

Anyone tried them yet?


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

i ordered a 5 pack that i have resting right now. they look tasty but i dont know how they taste yet. but for 40 for 20 sticks you really cant go wrong.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah - certainly has me tempted ...


----------



## saucy_jack (Aug 7, 2011)

I've tried one. The were ok in my book. Not something I'd buy again, though. Kind of bland.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

saucy_jack said:


> I've tried one. The were ok in my book. Not something I'd buy again, though. Kind of bland.


 did you smoke it rott or did it have some rest on it?


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

saw that too and was wondering the same thing


----------



## saucy_jack (Aug 7, 2011)

jfeva0049 said:


> did you smoke it rott or did it have some rest on it?


I smoked it right off. I usually give new cigars a rest but I was excited to try it.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I saw them advertised in the latest CI catalog and was intrigued. The Vintage 2002 is not all that great ROTT, but after some rest they're fantastic. I would be willing to give the double maduro a shot.


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

Add me to the list of guys interested. Just saw them in the catalog today. Might have to try em out.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I think i remember a thread describing different flavors, it was described as burning tires, but i got one off cbid anyway.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes--I have smoked two. Just an average cigar. Not bad, but it offered nothing to make me want to buy more.

Not better then Gran Habano Vintage 2002 or Gran Habano 3 SLS Siglos or Blend #1, Connecticut.

Not NEARLY AS GOOD as Gran Habano Blend #3 Habano or Blend #5 Corojo.


----------



## chef-zorba (Aug 5, 2011)

IMO a decent average cigar. Nothing to do a backflip over. Kind of one dimentional but not anything terrible.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the input, guys. I guess I'll pass on this bundle deal, maybe they'll have a 5 pack on Joe at some point. I don't really have room for a whole bundle of "maybe they're ok" sticks.

Does that mean I have too many cigars? Or does it mean I have a storage deficiency and need to get another cooler going? :biglaugh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Does that mean I have too many cigars? Or does it mean I have a storage deficiency and need to get another cooler going? :biglaugh:


Absolutely not! & Assolutely!


----------



## nothung (Aug 22, 2011)

I recall smoking a Gran Habano Azteca Jaguar to celebrate my Favorite football (Raiders) team losing to the Jaguars last season and I hope for your case the fuertes are better because like my teams performance the cigar wasn't that good.


----------



## saucy_jack (Aug 7, 2011)

Except for the Connecticut #1 I find all of GH's cigars to be one dimensional and blah.


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

I bought the Vintage 2002 about a year ago and still have serious burn issues with them. - I'd like to try the Corojo No. 5 and see how it is.

I had their Cabinet Selection but don't even remember it. I smoked it in heavy wind so I had all sorts of problems. I'd love to try it again.


----------



## toofewbullets (May 8, 2012)

I snagged an Azteca 5 pack a month or so ago. Tried one rott & it wasn't all that good. Set them down for some rest. Will re-visit in 1 year. Hoping for some improvement


----------



## izkeh (Dec 17, 2007)

There is absolutely nothing exciting about these cigars. Not one, single thing. Grab a 20 of 3 SLS or the 2002's, you ll be much happier.


----------



## Loggerhead (Dec 18, 2011)

"There is absolutely nothing exciting about these cigars. Not one, single thing. Grab a 20 of 3 SLS or the 2002's, you ll be much happier."

Yeah, those 3 SLS are very good cigars for the price. My favourite of the entire line. To me anyway, I find them similar to the darker PDR 1878's in flavour and aroma.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

I've been sitting on ten for at least two months at 65%rh. The GH all appreciate a good drying out. I've had them ROTT, and they're putrid that way.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

I like em.- and for the price I keep em on hand and smoke em at work alot. i smoke alot so i look for deals.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> I've been sitting on ten for at least two months at 65%rh. The GH all appreciate a good drying out. I've had them ROTT, and they're putrid that way.


Gonna let the other four rest for a very long time. At least a year. I know that then, they will be magnificent. Have faith!


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just bought a bundle deal . I will rest in the humidor for a few months at least . how were they after a year Splatttt?


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

I picked up a GH 5-pack sampler on cbid for $7.

1 - Gran Habano Azteca Fuerte Robusto (5" x 50) 
1 - Gran Habano 3 Siglos Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Gran Habano Connecticut #1 Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Gran Habano Habano #3 Robusto (5" x 50) So far only smoked this last one and it was pretty plain and a little rough. Was also almost rott, so resting the others to give them better chance to perform.


----------



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

The #5 is the best IMO. I picked up a fiver of Aztec Fuertes for like $9 from cbid. The first few were decent smokes with earthy and coffee notes. The last two were turds and tasted like they accidentally rolled up some lawn clippings. As for the siglos, I have a couple of the old style left and a couple new (from 5ers) and they look totally different. The newer ones were darker and had soft spots and were misshapen. The old ones were a solid mild smoke. The new ones looked so bad I gave them away without trying.


----------

